# Stuff on glass not rocks...



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey guys my glass (which really needs cleaning) seems to be growing more stuff than my rocks... specifically what seems to be feather dusters (small coiled shell looking things with fans comming out) and some small lil tree trunk like blobs... but none of this stuff seems to be growing on rocks...

I really dont want to clean my glass and kill them all, but i know im gonna have to eventually scrape them off... but y are they growing quite well ont he glass but my rock seems to be quite barren?

-me


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Simple. Your glass isn't crawling with critters that eat the baby worms, unlike your rocks.

If you are very careful, you can fairly easily scrape off the worms from the glass with a thin razor blade and relocate them.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

just turn off the pumps, scrape them off, and sprinkle them over the rocks?

almost sounds too easy... wont they just get eaten?

-me


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

not sure but they may do if they do there may be more?

-olie


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, you'd want to put them somewhere safer, of course, like in a separate dish in the tank or a 'fuge with no rocks.
On the other hand, they may be big enough now to avoid predation. The ones on the rocks were picked off as soon as they settled, probably, and never got a chance to grow. The big ones may be able to make it.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

ok so my crabs are the eaters then?

when i redo the tank after it is drilled ill keep the crabs and snails out of the tank for a few days and try to get some to take hold... though im pretty sure they are all too small even now to have much of a chance...

this is a bit frustrating since i really dont have much that seems to be growing and my glass is covered... Hopefully just a few days without predators will get some life going... but i will have a fuge on the new setup so that will let me see all the stuff that would be growing if i didnt have eaters in the main tank...

-me


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Anthony Calfo writes that when you first start a tank you should not add any livestock except small cuc for a year so that all of the great little microfauna can get established before fish come in and eat them all. I may give this a try when i start my new 75 but well we will see.


----------

